# Custom Waghorn FF7 Build thread!



## Arshu123 (May 6, 2017)

*Hey everybody, new to the forum here, but what better way to start then to announce my custom Waghorn guitar! For anybody who didn't know, Tom Waghorn of Waghorn guitars is a fully custom UK luthier who will do anything you want on a guitar, he even taught Dylan of Daemoness everything he knows!

So a couple days ago I visited the worshop and put down my deposit, here are the current specs, but they are bound to change with your opinions*

model: custom 'Zakir' shape (new design)
construction: Neck-Through 
range: 7 string
dexterity: Right-Handed
body construction: Solid (thin)
scale: Multi-Scale: 26.65 - 25.5 
headstock shape: Misha Mansoor HT7 4x3 version slightly narrower for completely straight string pull, same length, space the tuners out slightly wider for easier access.
neck construction: 7-piece neck: wenge/purpleheart/wenge/flamed maple/wenge/purpleheart/wenge
other neck wood: Wenge 
secondary neck wood: Purpleheart 
tertiary neck wood: Padauk
centre piece: Flamed maple
body wood: Swamp ash (ultra light) Strong, straight grained (refer to pic)
body top: 12mm mastergrade quilted maple (explosive bubble/popcorn white)
fingerboard wood: super black rippled/flamed ebony
number of frets: 24 
headstock face wood: Quilted maple 
carved top: Sloped carve with more aggressive horn scallops starting from neck pickup 
edge radius: Round edge of binding for comfort, same on rear
neck reinforcement: Carbon fibre neck reinforcement 
truss rod: Spoke wheel adjust with small opening on fingerboard 22-23rd fret (parallel to frets)
position markers: 6mm Alu Hollowpoints with 5mm Luminlay centre inlay material: Luminlay (Blue)
side dots: Luminlay Glow-In-The-Dark with black surround compensated ala misha mansoor strandberg #5
fret size: Jescar stainless Jumbo 
body binding: Bound Front only 
neck head binding: Bound fingerboard and headstock 
binding material: Plastic binding 3-ply ivoroid/ black pearloid/ ivoroid
control mounting: Rear Loaded Controls
pickup mounting: Direct Mounted
pickup layout: H - H
bridge pickup: Instrumental SFTY3 7 string slanted black inside poles, black spiked outside coil poles, 
neck pickup: Instrumental SFTY3 7 string slanted black inside poles, black spiked outside coil poles
hardware finish: Black (matte)
bridge other: ETS single bridges With piezo Inc string through ferrules (Or ABM with Graphtech Ghost)
nut type: Graphtech Black TUSQ XL with zero fret (parallel) No fingerboard extension
fingerboard radius: Compound 14-20r
nut width: 46mm
neck width at 24th: 66mm
machineheads: Gotoh SGS510Z-MGT rear locking black chrome 4X3 L5 zinc buttons 
strap buttons: Dunlop Flush Mount strap locks (refer to pic for position)
vol tone controls: Refer to diagram, treble bleed on vol
output jack: Electrosocket on side, black. Pure Tone jack
control knobs: Luminlay knobs 2x (1 to 10) MA19B-BK 1x (-5 to 5) MB19B-BK 
knob recesses: Yes slight
electronics: Refer to list and diagram
control covers: Quilted maple pinkish-purple to match the purple-heart, thumb notch on control cover, brass inserts and machine screws.
shielding: Copper foil
body finish type: Gloss Front, Flat Satin Back and sides 
body front colour: Trans colour stain with burst
body front colour details: Thin black edge to a rich dark purple to a lapis coloured dark blue and then a clear ocean bright turqoise(more towards the blue side).
body rear colour: Natural with warming tint 
neck/headstock finish type: Flat satin natural
headstock face finish colour: Match body colour gloss
logo style: Modern Logo plus Zakir in black pearl
case: Hiscox liteflite with red velvet interior
strings/tuning: 10-52 D'addario NYXL set with a Separate 0.64" NYXL string on the seventh (GDGCFAD)
action: Super low

*Here is the controls configuration:*



Controls Layout:

5 way blade switch, recessed into the body with recessed screws.

Bank 1 

1: Bridge humbucker
2: Bridge inside coil + neck inside coil
3: Bridge hum bucker + neck humbucker
4: Bridge outside coil + neck outside coil
5: Neck humbucker.


Bank 2 

1: Bridge inside coil
2: Bridge humbucker + neck outside coil
3: Bridge inside coil + neck outside coil
4: Bridge inside coil + neck humbucker
5: Neck outside coil.



Recessed magnetic volume with push/pull potentiometer with capacitor (treble-bleed mod) to change 5 way switch between bank 1 and bank 2.

Pushed down = bank 1
Pulled up = bank 2


Recessed EQ boost and cut with a -5 to 5 knob with push/pull to bypass and engage it.

As it is rolled from 0 to -5 it takes out the high end as a traditional tone knob or a low-pass filter does. 
As it is rolled from 0 to 5 it takes out the low end like a high-pass filter.
When it is at 0 it sounds like a tone knob rolled to 10.
Pushed down = bypassed 
Pulled up = engaged


Recessed Master piezo volume knob with push/pull to toggle between series and parallel wiring when any two (or more) coils are selected.

Pushed down = Series
Pulled up = Parallel


Iron Age Momentary kill-switch (Push to Break).


Recessed 2 way toggle switch for a Guthrie blower.

1 = Bridge humbucking pickup, full volume, bypassed tone and nothing more
2 = Whatever parameters have been selected



3 way toggle, recessed into the body similarly to the music man majesty.

1=magnetic (bypasses all piezo parameters),
2=piezo and magnetic blend (keeps both magnetic and piezo parameters engaged), 
3=piezo (bypasses all magnetic parameters).


*So there it is guys! Super pumped for the build to start in 6 months and cannot wait to see how it turns out in a year! I am very open to any suggestions at all, so comment away at anything you would reccommend! I am currently deciding with the ETS single with their own piezo saddles and the ABM single with the Graphtech Ghost saddles, so any help would be greatly appreciated! Also, I can either get a compensated multiscale graphtech black tusq nut be handmade by Tom himself, or a stainless steel zero fret with a tusq nut behind it, let me know of your opinions! I have also drawn out a custom shape, a asymmetrical pointy superstrat, which should look killer with the master grade quilted maple carved top; If you guys express enough love for it to Tom, he said he will even add it to his website!*


----------



## narad (May 6, 2017)

Sooo.... a Juggernaut? It's Waghorn so it'll be sick -- I want to see what this new shape looks like though! Any pics?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 6, 2017)

hmmm... turquoise to blue to purple to black burst... could be cool.


----------



## Arshu123 (May 6, 2017)

Yeah I got some pics of the shape! They are only rough drawings, but I thought through the control placement quite hard.

Oh and thank you KnightBrolaire for showing me how to post a thread!


----------



## Arshu123 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## Arshu123 (May 6, 2017)

Does anybody have any other finish suggestions?

Preferably a burst with 4 tones and any colour apart from green!

Example pics would really help too!


----------



## Lorcan Ward (May 6, 2017)

Great specs, this one is going to be awesome.


----------



## Arshu123 (May 6, 2017)

Thanks so much Lorcan!

Your guitars are absolutely awesome too!


----------



## Schectersilence (May 6, 2017)

I'm really excited to see how this turns out! I think it might be similar to what I'm going for, so I'm definitely excited. What's the new shape like? I can't actually see the pictures..


----------



## Arshu123 (May 6, 2017)

I will try again.


----------



## Arshu123 (May 6, 2017)

Here are the images! Just open them in a new tab!


----------



## Arshu123 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 6, 2017)

so for the finish, it'd be something along the likes of this, but darker, right?

















Also your links don't work. try photobucket or tinypic.


----------



## Arshu123 (May 6, 2017)

I was thinking something like that, yes. However it would more be a bright blue with a splash of green rather than turquoise. The rest of the colours are pretty much spot on, except from the darkness of the blue and the purple.

I will try photobucket.


----------



## Arshu123 (May 6, 2017)

Just type in

Waghorn custom FF7!

Exactly on Google and the pics should be the second result to come up


----------



## Lemonbaby (May 6, 2017)

My 2 cents: if like Gotoh, forget the thunbwheel and take the Magnum Lock. Muuuch better...


----------



## Arshu123 (May 6, 2017)

Really?

I have heard so many complaints about the Magnum lock, But none on the thumbwheel. I also tried the SGL510Z at the workshop and it was absolutely incredible, far better than the Schaller M6 and the Planet waves auto trim.

What makes you recommend the magnum lock?


----------



## Lemonbaby (May 6, 2017)

Arshu123 said:


> Really?
> 
> I have heard so many complaints about the Magnum lock, But none on the thumbwheel. I also tried the SGL510Z at the workshop and it was absolutely incredible, far better than the Schaller M6 and the Planet waves auto trim.
> 
> What makes you recommend the magnum lock?



I've had it on multiple guitars and it's a brilliant system. The thumbwheel also brings more weight to the headstock. I honestly don't see how anyone could prefer the wheel...


----------



## Arshu123 (May 6, 2017)

how much longer are string changes?


----------



## pott (May 6, 2017)

Your finish kind of reminds me of mine. A lighter version of it, more extreme maybe?













Good luck with the wait! Seems like you went all out with these specs; the great thing with custom builders is that they will cater to your incredibly specific wishes if that's what you need. I personally wanted something more polyvalent so that I'd use it more often. But my #2 (placed the deposit a few weeks ago) will be much more specific!

Interesting choice of fingerboard radius, why 14-20 specifically?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 6, 2017)

Lemonbaby said:


> I've had it on multiple guitars and it's a brilliant system. The thumbwheel also brings more weight to the headstock. I honestly don't see how anyone could prefer the wheel...



I like the mag locks on my overload- though I did have to drill out my 8th string tuner. Thumbwheel works fine for me. :/


----------



## Arshu123 (May 6, 2017)

The reason for the 14-20 has a very specific reason. The change in width from the nut to the 24th fret matches the change in radius so that the absolute lowest action can be recieved with minimal fret buzz.

Your guitar was actually a great inspiration for mine, absolutely beautiful! As far as how specific the guitar is, I did really go all out on every single detail, even the output jack (Pure tone jacks are absolutely amazing)! I really wanted a piece of ridiculously nice quilt too, very white and with medium to small bubbles/popcorns, but with outstanding definition and Tom is currently looking for this piece as we speak!

I really wanted a very specific and incredibly versatile wiring too though, but something which would never get in the way, unless you wanted to use it (see pics).

Im seriously considering changing the finish to a solid black to dark blue to purple to bright pink, very much like the skeletor valkenbyrd by daemoness, plus the purple. What say you?

What are the specs on your guitar on order?


----------



## Arshu123 (May 6, 2017)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I like the mag locks on my overload- though I did have to drill out my 8th string tuner. Thumbwheel works fine for me. :/



Hmmmmm...

Tom said that he thought the Magnum locks were not worth the effort and they also have quite a few bad reviews, plus, I don't want to have to carry around a penny with me all the time to undo the locking system!

Also, kind of an unrelated question, what do you guys prefer: strap lock on tip of horn or flush-mount strap lock on the back of the guitar? What are the reasons for your choice? 

I personally prefer the look of the flush-mount on the back as the outline of the guitar is not spoilt, but I have no idea about balance issues.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 6, 2017)

hmm mine are magum trad actually.. but they don't need a penny or anything to change strings, you just roll the thumbwheel to lock or unlock them. Mine are the SGL510Z-MGT model.

Personally I like the strap lock on the horn due to having one on the back usually leads to it digging into my chest. it's your guitar, if you're comfortable with back mounted then get back mounted. The balance shouldn't really change dramatically.

For the finish I wouldn't go dark blue to purple unless it's a lighter purple-- which incidentally would blend in with the pink better than a darker one. honestly you could skip the blue altogether and just due a black-darker purple-lighter purple-pinkburst


----------



## Arshu123 (May 6, 2017)

Yeah, That was what I was going for, the larger rear locking machine head with the L5 contoured zinc button in matching black chrome.

What is everybody's absolutely favourite locking tuner?

How does everybody feel about the shape? Has everyone found it? It would be greatly appreciated if you could upload it to this thread so it can be seen by everybody, I am too stupid!


----------



## pott (May 6, 2017)

I like the Schallers best. I can't stand the Hipshot ones. Never tried Gotoh or Sperzel locking tuners.


----------



## Arshu123 (May 6, 2017)

pott said:


> Your finish kind of reminds me of mine. A lighter version of it, more extreme maybe?



How good is the fretwork on your guitar? in the close up pictures on your NGD, I can see lots of little nicks in the frets. Were those self inflicted or did thy come from the workshop like that?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 6, 2017)

Arshu123 said:


> How good is the fretwork on your guitar? in the close up pictures on your NGD, I can see lots of little nicks in the frets. Were those self inflicted or did thy come from the workshop like that?



those are reflections dude. waghorn is one of the best shops around, they wouldn't ever ship a guitar with notched frets.


----------



## Arshu123 (May 6, 2017)

Good to hear man, you put my doubts aside!

But these pictures still look quite fishy...


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 6, 2017)

Arshu123 said:


> Good to hear man, you put my doubts aside!
> 
> But these pictures still look quite fishy...


they're stainless frets- it's extremely unlikely that he managed to put notches in them. plus you can see the light reflecting off the strings onto the frets.


----------



## Arshu123 (May 6, 2017)

But they just look...well...scratched, don't they? Would this be from lots of playing before the pictures?

I am aware of the reflection of the string, but the overall fret doesn't look like it was polished enough.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 6, 2017)

Arshu123 said:


> But they just look...well...scratched, don't they? Would this be from lots of playing before the pictures?
> 
> I am aware of the reflection of the string, but the overall fret doesn't look like it was polished enough.



probably just from playing.


----------



## Arshu123 (May 6, 2017)

Cool. But I should probably ask pott himself. It would be great if he could reply here!


----------



## pott (May 6, 2017)

I just checked with my naked eyes, and the frets are immaculate.

I took this pictures with Nikon's sharpest EVER lens (an old 55mm f2.8 which is insane for close-ups) and it may have picked up subtleties no human would ever pay attention to 

Either way even if the frets were a little scratched and I didn't notice, they certainly do not feel anything but super smooth when I play the guitar or feel the frets.

0 worries there. This guitar is INSANELY good.


----------



## Arshu123 (May 6, 2017)

Thanks a lot man!

I am so tied up with the finish, I have no idea what to get! I would like a 3 colour burst plus a thin black edge and the colours to be spaced quite evenly; give me some suggestions + pics please. Also, It should look metal as F***


----------



## Arshu123 (May 6, 2017)

I was thinking of something like this, but with a thin black edge. should look really nice with the quilted maple carved top. Maybe the blue could get a bit darker and the turquoise could get a splash of light blue to it.






https://photos.google.com/search/_tra_/photo/AF1QipPJTv36r7fV-url0FdejJc9NbSLK5r_gjJEbDeV


----------



## Lorcan Ward (May 6, 2017)

Tom's fretwork is really good, especially the ends. Notice how there is a tiny gap between the fret end and the binding edge along with the fret ends being rolled over. 

A lot of those marks are dust and fingerprints. Shine your phone light against your frets and you'll see the same.


----------



## Arshu123 (May 6, 2017)

Awesome Man!

Do you own any waghorns of your own? I have seen your daemoness and your carillions but not a Waghorn.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (May 6, 2017)

Sadly no, I'd love one in the future similar to Pott's.


----------



## Arshu123 (May 7, 2017)

PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arshu123 (May 7, 2017)

What do you guys think?


----------



## A-Branger (May 7, 2017)

if you are going with the neuritk locking output jack? as an owner of a BTB bass with one, I would say dont do it bro!

I hate it with a passion. For what it does its more of a problem than what it solves. When you play live you already put your cable over the strap, thats enough for you to not step on it and un-pluged. If you want more security, get a "L" shape point cable tip.

the sistem is really hard to press to un-lock, so need to use my thumb to press on it so I can grab the cable with my hand. The cable wont fall out when you press the button, you still need to pull the cable out at the same time you press the button. In other words I need to flip the bass up so I can have a better access to it and take the cable out, I cant un-plug while my bass is hanging like you do with any other instrument.

it takes more time and effort to take the cable out of it, and thanks to it I seem to have damaged the tip of my main cable as I need to "force it out" a bit. Cable gets really locked in there, even when pressing the button for release

save yourself the trouble, get a normal jack


----------



## Arshu123 (May 7, 2017)

Sorry, the picture was a bit old. I have since changed it to a pure tone jack with 4 points of connection mounted to a black electrosocket.

I realised that I would rather have my cable come out rater than the jack and a ton of wood!


----------



## narad (May 7, 2017)

A-Branger said:


> if you are going with the neuritk locking output jack? as an owner of a BTB bass with one, I would say dont do it bro!
> 
> I hate it with a passion.



Damn straight. I almost trashed a $4.5k worth of rack gear moving around with my neutrik jack bass. One of those things that maybe sounds good on paper but in practice has turned something that was never really much of a problem into a potential deathtrap (for gear).


----------



## Arshu123 (May 7, 2017)

Should I go with the satin black powder coated ETS single saddles with their proprietary piezo system or the black ABM 3210 with the Graphtech ghost?

I immediately disregarded the hipshot solo saddles as Tom said that he thought they were very low quality and cheap (Sorry SchecterSilence)!


----------



## A-Branger (May 9, 2017)

Arshu123 said:


> Sorry, the picture was a bit old. I have since changed it to a pure tone jack with 4 points of connection mounted to a black electrosocket.
> 
> I realised that I would rather have my cable come out rater than the jack and a ton of wood!



good call, believe me



narad said:


> Damn straight. I almost trashed a $4.5k worth of rack gear moving around with my neutrik jack bass. One of those things that maybe sounds good on paper but in practice has turned something that was never really much of a problem into a potential deathtrap (for gear).



I know. Playing over 5 years with this dimarzio cable no problems. Couple of months with this bass, tip if fuc#*.

in order to release the cable, you need hold press the button. So in theory you need two hands. Use your thumb to hold press while your fingers to pull out the cable is un-natural and uncomfortable as fuc$*. 

althouhg yes to protect the gear, more to protect your cable. I rather have the cable pull out, than to damaging the tip of the cable if I step on it


----------



## narad (May 9, 2017)

A-Branger said:


> althouhg yes to protect the gear, more to protect your cable. I rather have the cable pull out, than to damaging the tip of the cable if I step on it



Ha, yea -- for all of us guys playing squier strats and crate amps with Van Den Hul cables, it's a great invention!  Actually that seems like a bad situation even for the cable! It's the one thing I'd change about my Dingwall.


----------



## Arshu123 (May 9, 2017)

Thanks for your opinions!

What do you think about the abm and ets bridge choice?


----------



## Arshu123 (May 17, 2017)

Hi guys,

I am getting a custom Waghorn ff7 with a custom shape and wanted to know your experiences with a strap button on the top of the horn, of on the back of the guitar.

Right now, it is either between a flush mount straplok on the back, or a normal dunlop strap lock mounted on the top with a dowel for extra strength and stability, because the shape is really really pointy. If you want to see the rest of the specs click on the link below. I have some queries so please help me out by replying!
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=321798

Let the discussion begin!


----------



## ixlramp (May 18, 2017)

A button on the back of the top horn will create a small torque that will tilt the guitar further forward very slightly, it also puts the strap in a more natural orientation with less twist coming off the shoulder.
By 'on the top of the horn' do you mean mainstream placement? That tends to ruin the look of a top horn for me. However it places the button further from the body so improves balance.

However both options are quite conventional and with that superstrat shape will have the usual balance problems at a high playing angle. Personally i prefer radically different placements for both buttons.


----------



## ixlramp (May 18, 2017)

I have a BTB too and dislike the locking jack.


----------



## Kaff (May 18, 2017)

No cutout for picking arm? That's almost my no 1 requirement these days.


----------



## Arshu123 (May 18, 2017)

It has a sloped carve top so it is almost like a drop top. The carve will be the thickness of a les paul, but smooth and without the ridge. Trust me, it is comfy.


----------



## Arshu123 (May 18, 2017)

Thanks for the input mate! Btw, when I said on top, I did mean mainstream placement. I think I will have the flush mount on the back as I also hate the way a strap lock looks on the top of the horn of a pointy shape.


----------



## Arshu123 (May 18, 2017)

Hey guys,

I am getting as custom Waghorn ff7 guitar made and was wondering what kind of binding I should put on it. The finish is a clear ocean light blue to a electric dark blue to a royal velvety dark purple to a think black edge all over a piece of master grade 7a popcorn/bubble white quilted maple. I can combine plastic and pearloid in multi laminate binding also. The top is a thick sloped carved top. Whatever happens it sure will be tasty!

The thread for the full specs is here:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=321798

Thanks&#128516;


----------



## bostjan (May 18, 2017)

I agree, any of those options should look impressive. My personal opinion would be to go with the natural wood binding.


----------



## narad (May 18, 2017)

If it actually goes to black at the edge I'd probably go with multilaminate with maybe ivoroid or a slight off-white on the edge. If you can burst it just to a very dark purple, then the maple should be really nice.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (May 18, 2017)

Natural wood binding since its a quilt maple top but add a thin black veneer between the body to accent it more, since your body wood is swamp ash it will look great. Like so:


----------



## Arshu123 (May 18, 2017)

I forgot to mention that I am currently painting the back of the guitar a open pore black so it is \m/ as F***; I don't think that a laminate of black wood would make any sense.

I have also changed the neck to:

wenge/purpleheart/bubinga/trans-black flamed maple/bubinga/purpleheart/wenge. 

The flamed maple should look killer dyed black!

Also, I was currently going with ivoroid/black pearloid/ivoroid all over the body, neck and headstock.


----------



## Arshu123 (May 18, 2017)

Hey there,

I have a Waghorn guitars FF7 on order and I was wondering, what is the absolute best multiscale single saddle with a piezo option regarding comfort, sound, quality and sound of the piezo? Hipshot? ABM? ETS? Others? Please let me know of your opinion.

The rest of the specs are here:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=321798

Cheers!


----------



## tedtan (May 18, 2017)

Aside from looks, binding is actually functional in that it protects the edge of the instrument from getting dings and gouges when you bump it into something. Wood binding does not do this, so I'd go for ivoroid (if available) pearloid, or plastic. Maybe a laminate with ivoroid/pearloid/plastic on the outside with a two or four layer purfling like pearloid/black/pearloid/black/pearloid, like this:


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 18, 2017)

They pretty much all use Graph-Tech piezo elements and preamps so it's going to come down to specs and price.


----------



## Arshu123 (May 18, 2017)

Price is not much of an issue. The Hipshot and ABM are the only ones to use graph-tech ghost piezo saddles. The ETS uses its own brand saddles which could be questionable

What would you suggest for comfort? Any other brands?


----------



## odibrom (May 18, 2017)

LR Baggs has piezo elements that could be inserted into saddles, made out of a different material than Graphtech's. You could check them out.

As far as tone wise, I feel then to be brighter than graphtech, which seams to darken the sound a little when comparing the magnetic tone before and after...

Preamp wise, graphtech's are better for installation purposes. Being modular is way better and easier to install...


----------



## Arshu123 (May 19, 2017)

I am actually going without a preamp. They will be passive, but I will have a 2 meg pot to handle the signal.


----------



## odibrom (May 19, 2017)

There is a user here (from the Netherlands I think) that have done it that way, preampless... He used the Graphtech pack of saddles and dedicated pot...


----------



## Arshu123 (May 19, 2017)

Did it sound good?


----------



## odibrom (May 19, 2017)

I guess so, he made some recordings with the guitar and it sounded good to me...


----------



## narad (May 20, 2017)

Arshu123 said:


> I have also changed the neck to:
> 
> wenge/purpleheart/bubinga/trans-black flamed maple/bubinga/purpleheart/wenge.
> 
> The flamed maple should look killer dyed black!



Yea, sure. If you can see it your guitar neck version of this:


----------



## Blytheryn (May 20, 2017)

narad said:


> Yea, sure. If you can see it your guitar neck version of this:





OP, any reason for all the different woods?


----------



## Arshu123 (May 20, 2017)

In all honesty...Looks...

And also because Tom is a legend and there is no upcharge from the 7 piece neck with all of the exotic woods from just a 1 piece maple.

Also, the stability of a 7 piece with dense woods such as wenge and maple+ carbon fibre rods and a truss rod is INSANE!

Come on, don't tell me you think it won't turn out sexy...


----------



## narad (May 21, 2017)

I'm just going to throw out my opinion that my many-laminate neck guitars, and other even more extreme ones I've tried, have not been the better sounding ones. I'm sure Tom has an opinion on it though.

But ya, just aesthetically speaking, if I wanted to show off the trans black maple I'd maybe ditch one of the sandwich layers and do like flame maple (FM) / purple-heart / FM / PH / FM, so when you see the neck at any sort of side angle you'll see the trans black figuring up around the fretboard. The way you have it set up now you'll only see that figuring when looking at the back of the guitar straight-on. 

This is something I was thinking about on a bass I ordered:


----------



## Arshu123 (May 21, 2017)

Maybe it would be cooler if I did something like:

trans-black flamed maple/purpleheart/wenge/padauk/wenge/purpleheart/trans-black flamed maple

In my opinion, the multi-laminates are for strength/stability and looks, the pickups, potentiometers and the amp are where most of the tone will be dialled in. I'm sure there will be a difference in sound, but to me, I would rather take a stability/looks over a slight tonal difference.

Now for the whole of the guitar elitists to verbally attack me...


----------



## narad (May 21, 2017)

Arshu123 said:


> Maybe it would be cooler if I did something like:
> 
> trans-black flamed maple/purpleheart/wenge/padauk/wenge/purpleheart/trans-black flamed maple
> 
> ...



I mean, if we can just be honest here and rip out every mention of strength/stability in that paragraph, I think it'll help the discussion going further


----------



## Arshu123 (May 30, 2017)

I suppose so. But I actually really like the look of broad-grained wenge on the side of my necks and flamed maple often distracts me from the fingerboard, especially if it is really nice. But that's just my 2 cents, and it is my guitar after all

I suppose ditching 2 pieces could be better for tone. I guess I will see and decide later on in the build.


----------



## Arshu123 (May 30, 2017)

Here's another question for people to think about:

Should I go for the all access neck thru design with no heel whatsoever?





Should I go for a half-thru neck joint, which is priced the same as the neck through, but with much more wood removed to make it virtually heelless, like the corax 9 above.





Should I go for a dæmoness style set-in neck joint with a heel, but a nice scallop to rest your thumb on, saving myself £100?


----------



## Arshu123 (May 30, 2017)

Should I go for a modern set neck design with a nice contour, saving myself £100?


----------



## Arshu123 (May 30, 2017)

Should I go for a Siggi Braun style CNS bolt on neck joint with even less of an increase in size, more contouring and an extra bolt for more stability, saving myself £100? It is not £200 being saved because Tom has to sit and plan this neck design for a long time beforehand. Screw the image on this one, the URL went over 10000 figures, just find it yourself!


----------



## Arshu123 (May 30, 2017)

Or, finally, Should I go with a Misha Mansoor HT7 'handshake-heel' bolt-on neck joint, saving myself £200?

I am currently 95% sure about the full neck through with no heel whatsoever. Your job is to convince me otherwise so I can save


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 30, 2017)

I think whoever is going to be playing the guitar should choose.


----------



## Arshu123 (May 30, 2017)

I mean I think that too... just looking for suggestions I guess

I am not a guitar god who knows everything there is to be done and the pros and cons of it all; I just wanted to see what everybody else thinks, to be honest, and what they would advise.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 30, 2017)

all of the heels are perfectly functional, it's a matter of if you want to spend the extra money and if not having a neck heel is a major issue. Some people dislike neck through or set necks due to them being harder to repair if they get damaged. Personally I love a good neck through, since that's what I'm getting on my waghorn sauria s8. Also, if you really want a multi laminate neck, I'd recommend keeping the maple bare since it'll offer more contrast against the wenge. If you get it trans-black then it won't pop against the wenge. Purpleheart and bubinga on top of the wenge/flamed maple is a bit of overkill aesthetically speaking. I'd say go with wenge/bubinga/flamed maple/bubinga/wenge or maybe wenge/flamed maple/bubinga/flamed maple/wenge for the neck depending on how prevalent you want the flamed maple to be.


----------



## Arshu123 (May 30, 2017)

You never told me you have a Sauria s8 on the way! I very likely may have seen it in person when I was visiting, I definitely did see 'A' Sauria S 8 string and that thing looked god damn beautiful. If it is yours you are in for a treat my man! It was absolutely immaculate and it had a 4x4 headstock. Damn, 4x4/4x3 jackson style headstocks just do a thing for me.

A for the neck, uuuuuugggghhh I don't know to be perfectly honest. I do love the look of wenge+flamed maple though, looks like dark chocolate and white chocolate mixed together. but I haaaaaave to have purpleheart on it somewhere. That is my no.1 requirement. I have to have wenge too. And flamed maple at some point as well. Maybe wenge/purpleheart/flamed maple/purpleheart/wenge? That could be pretty sweet. But I don't know, the whole point of this build to me is that it is kind of overkill, but controlled. It has everything that I ever want it to have, and then some

I guess I just really like the look of 7 piece necks, but who am I to talk! The 9 piece neck looks really really really fantastic on the Corax 9, doesn't it?

What are the other pickup options for slanted (not angled) pickups that are fully custom and great for metal? I mean I am pretty much settled with a calibrated set of decomp 7's from instrumental pickups, but just looking for some other options, I guess


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 30, 2017)

Arshu123 said:


> You never told me you have a Sauria s8 on the way! I very likely may have seen it in person when I was visiting, I definitely did see 'A' Sauria S 8 string and that thing looked god damn beautiful. If it is yours you are in for a treat my man! It was absolutely immaculate and it had a 4x4 headstock. Damn, 4x4/4x3 jackson style headstocks just do a thing for me.
> 
> A for the neck, uuuuuugggghhh I don't know to be perfectly honest. I do love the look of wenge+flamed maple though, looks like dark chocolate and white chocolate mixed together. but I haaaaaave to have purpleheart on it somewhere. That is my no.1 requirement. I have to have wenge too. And flamed maple at some point as well. Maybe wenge/purpleheart/flamed maple/purpleheart/wenge? That could be pretty sweet. But I don't know, the whole point of this build to me is that it is kind of overkill, but controlled. It has everything that I ever want it to have, and then some
> 
> ...


yeah wenge/purp/flamed maple/purp/wenge could be nice, though I think it'd pop more with wenge/flamed maple/purpleheart/flamed maple/wenge. That way you get the nice contrast of the wenge against the maple AND you get your stripe of purpleheart  If you really want a 7 or 9 piece neck then go wenge/fm/wenge/purp/wenge/fm/wenge or wenge/fm/wenge/fm/purp/fm/wenge/fm/wenge respectively.
Nah my 8 hasn't been started yet afaik.
There's a couple of companies that do slanted/custom pickups : Merlin, Elysian, Blackwater. There might be a couple of others but those are the ones off the top of my head. Elysian makes excellent pickups, I highly recommend his modern wind with alnico slugs and ceramic magnet, it's super clear and has a great tone for metal.


----------



## Arshu123 (May 30, 2017)

Thanks, man, will definitely check out Elysian.


----------



## Arshu123 (May 30, 2017)

But... do they djent?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 30, 2017)

Arshu123 said:


> But... do they djent?


yes, they can definitely djent. 
here's a clip of the 8 string version of the modern wind: https://soundcloud.com/skwisgaar-sa...elysian-tuned-aperture-8-bridge-pickup#t=0:15


----------



## Arshu123 (May 30, 2017)

How do you find them against the SFTY3's you have in your strandberg?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 30, 2017)

Arshu123 said:


> How do you find them against the SFTY3's you have in your strandberg?


they're clearer, and have a snarly tone under high gain, where the sfty3 has more of a roaring tone and is slightly less clear (though still a pretty clear pickup overall). The sfty3 sounds thicker and has a great chugging sound. Both are pretty well balanced and badass pickups, you can't go wrong with either.
Here's the sfty3 in the same guitar/same settings/amp as the previous clip: https://soundcloud.com/skwisgaar-sa...l/sets/instrumental-sfty3-8-pickup-set#t=0:13


----------



## Arshu123 (May 30, 2017)

Perfect. D you know his email through which I can contact him? I want something even more custom than just wood covers + slanted baseplate!


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 30, 2017)

Arshu123 said:


> Perfect. D you know his email through which I can contact him? I want something even more custom than just wood covers + slanted baseplate!


he's on facebook which is probably the fastest way to reach him, plus you can talk over specs/sound ideas for the pickups if you want him to tweak the sound of them for you. just search elysian pickups on facebook.


----------



## Arshu123 (May 30, 2017)

Thank you so much. His work really exceeds any thought that I ever had, for an INSANE price too! You can get wooden bobbins for just over half of what Ethan from Instrumental charges you!


----------



## Samark (May 30, 2017)

Another vote for Elysian pickups, he does a brilliant job. 

Looking forward to seeing this build progress


----------



## Arshu123 (May 30, 2017)

I have just Had a conversation with The guy from Elysian and he has me COMPLETELY SOLD! I am going with a custom set of pickups modified to my sound:

A very tight low end which doesn't muddy up at all and is very clear with a pronounced, growly and snarly midrange which just cuts its way right through the mix and a singing and smooth high end, which is not shrill at all. It should be very tight, but at the same time have incredible chord separation and clarity. It should also be able to tackle leads and solos effortlessly without getting ice picky and should generally be quite fat sounding when doing so. The cleans should be warm, fat and incredible, even on the bridge humbucker; the coil tapped sound should be even better, spankier and smoother. It should have metal rhythm and solos at the forefront of its thinking and preferably be somewhere between low to mid output, but still, have clean sounds that blow any other bridge pickup out of the water. It should Djent like there is no tomorrow.

Here is my ideal sound for the neck pickup:

A very smooth and liquid neck tone which is slightly higher in output to the bridge pickup and has a very warm and fluid tone. The pickup should be of a similar tonal structure to that of the bridge, but with the low end slightly more pronounced and the midrange pulled back just a hair. It should have the most brilliant clean tones on the planet, both in humbucker mode and with the coils split. It should sound very clear under gain and be able to articulate every note of an alternate picked run, whilst still having great tone and sounding incredible. Sweep picking and legato should also be effortless and should speak for themselves.

The specs are:


Slanted baseplates to match the fanned frets
Black slugs (inside coils), Black screws (outside coils)

Natural, highly figured flamed maple bobbins
AlNiCo V magnet on bridge and neck
I have also changed the spec so there is natural quilted maple binding along the body and headstock, and flamed maple binding around the neck; therefore, the flamed maple bobbins should look incredible with the natural quilt/flamed maple binding and the black pole pieces should look absolutely killer with the black hardware throughout! There will be absolutely no plastic on the guitar!

Boy am I stoked!


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 30, 2017)

Yeah all I told him was "I need a pickup that's thick but has clarity for chords using the 7th and 8th strings" and referenced a few bands I liked and he still nailed the overall tone I was looking for.


----------



## Arshu123 (May 30, 2017)

Great! To be honest, I might as well post a new thread with the new specs as they have changed so damn much! OOOOOH, its gonna look SO cool with the flamed maple pickups!


----------



## Arshu123 (May 30, 2017)

Do you guys think That the flamed maple bobbin is a good choice solely for looks, or should I go with black ebony, just to make it \m/ and match the hardware completely??


----------



## prlgmnr (May 31, 2017)

For heavens sake man, pull yourself together.


----------



## Arshu123 (May 31, 2017)

sorry...I did get a little carried away there.


----------



## Arshu123 (May 31, 2017)

But what's the deal with all of the bad reviews on Elysian? People have called him a con-man, a cusser and a bunch of other bad things. I think he was a good guy to deal with, but what's all of this about? I'm not fully comfortable to give him my money after hearing this.


----------



## Walshy (May 31, 2017)

Try and get your hands on these different neck joints and see what feels best. I personally like the no heel neck thru myself but without that 'shelf'.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 31, 2017)

Arshu123 said:


> But what's the deal with all of the bad reviews on Elysian? People have called him a con-man, a cusser and a bunch of other bad things. I think he was a good guy to deal with, but what's all of this about? I'm not fully comfortable to give him my money after hearing this.


Everybody I've talked to had nothing but good things to say about Elysian, myself included. As far as I've seen that was an isolated poster on gear gods.
Adam's thoughts on the matter:


----------



## Arshu123 (May 31, 2017)

No worries, I cleared everything up with Adam himself. Turns out he actually saw the thread and approached me about it. I didn't want to disturb him at 4 am!


----------



## Arshu123 (Jun 2, 2017)

Tom Waghorn just sent me a picture of some exquisite popcorn Quilted maple, which he said I could put on my guitar if I wanted:



[/IMG]



[/IMG]








It may not look like the nicest thing, but I think that is just the angle the photos were taken from. Tell me what you think!


----------



## prlgmnr (Jun 2, 2017)

I'm all flame, all the time so I can't help you with this one.


----------



## Arshu123 (Jun 2, 2017)

Here is the body shape pic too, for those of you who haven't seen it. Tom is actually going to be designing a shape from scratch for me, on the basis of this one, but with more robustness, if you will! This is what I said to him: 
A Misha Mansoor Juggernaut HT7, but with an asymmetrical design, the leg rest moved between the pickups and the bottom horn attaching onto the neck at the end of the fretboard, for greater access. Could you make sure that the offset is not very extreme, but only a subtle 'contour' to the guitar, if you will.






Also, The specs have changed a heck of a lot too, I will post them here (tell me what you think):

model: custom 'Zakir' shape (new design)
construction: Neck-Through
range: 7 string
dexterity: Right-Handed
body construction: Solid (thin)
scale: Multi-Scale: 26.65 - 25.5 
headstock shape: Misha Mansoor HT7 4x3 version slightly narrower for completely straight string pull, same length, space the tuners out slightly wider for easier access.
neck construction: 7-piece neck: 
wenge/purpleheart/bubinga/wenge/trans-black flamed maple/wenge/purpleheart/wenge

other neck wood: Wenge 
secondary neck wood: Purpleheart 
tertiary neck wood: Padauk
centre piece: Flamed maple
body wood: Swamp ash (ultra light) Strong, straight grained (refer to pic)
body top: 5/8" mastergrade quilted maple explosive bubble/popcorn white)
fingerboard wood: super black flamed ebony.

number of frets: 24

headstock face wood: Quilted maple

carved top: Sloped carve with more aggressive horn scallops starting from neck pickup 
edge radius: Small edge radius on the front, Medium on the back

neck reinforcement: Carbon fibre neck reinforcement 
truss rod: Spoke wheel adjust with a small opening on fingerboard 22-23rd fret (parallel to frets)

position markers: 6mm Alu Hollowpoints with 5mm Luminlay centre +£15
inlay material: Luminlay (Blue)
side dots: Luminlay Glow-In-The-Dark with black surround compensated ala Misha Mansoor Strandberg #5

fret size: Jescar stainless Jumbo

body binding: Natural binding Front that comes up to the top and can be seen looking directly at the front of the guitar.
fretboard binding: Flamed maple binding
Headstock Binding: Natural binding that comes up to the top and can be seen looking directly at the front of the guitar.

control mounting: Rear Loaded Controls
pickup mounting: Direct Mounted
pickup layout: H - H

bridge pickup: Elysian Custom Wound Modern hot wind bridge, Alnico V bar magnet, Alnico V slugs inner bobbins (hidden under radiused squobbins), black bolts outer bobbins. Black denim finish on high grade tight flamed maple positioned parallel to the strings. Angled to match the fan, 7 string. Standard Tuned Aperture configurations.

neck pickup: Elysian Custom Wound Modern hot wind neck, Alnico V bar magnet, Alnico V slugs inner bobbins (hidden under radiused squobbins), black bolts outer bobbins. Black denim finish on high grade tight flamed maple positioned parallel to the strings. Angled to match the fan. Standard Tuned Aperture configurations.

hardware finish: Black (matte)
bridge other: Hipshot fixed multiscale bridge with Graphtech Ghost Saddles(use intonation screws to match unusual fan)
nut type: Graphtech Black TUSQ XL with zero fret (parallel) No fingerboard extension
fingerboard radius: Compound 14"-20"
nut width: 48mm
neck width at 24th: 68mm

machineheads: Gotoh SGS510Z-MGT rear locking black satin 4X3 L5 zinc buttons
strap buttons: Dunlop Flush Mount strap locks (refer to pic for position) 

vol tone controls: Refer to diagram, treble bleed on vol
output jack: 2 Electrosockets on side. 1 mono Pure Tone jack+ one Stereo Jack for piezo/magnetic versatility.
control knobs: hipshot 'o' rings (black)
knob recesses: Yes, slight
electronics: Refer to list and diagram
control covers: Magnetic Quilted maple pinkish-purple to match the purple-heart, thumb notch on control cover, brass inserts and machine screws.
shielding: Copper foil
body finish type: Gloss Front, Flat Satin neck, Open pore satin Wings and Sides
body front colour: Trans colour stain with burst
body front colour details: *clear ocean light blue to electric dark blue to rich, velvety royal dark purple with a very thin solid black edge*
body rear colour: Solid black open grain (just on wings)
neck/headstock finish type: Flat satin natural
headstock face finish colour: Match body colour gloss
logo style: Modern Logo plus Zakir in black pearl
case: Hiscox with red velvet interior
strings/tuning: 10-52 D'addario NYXL set with a Separate 0.64" NYXL string on the seventh (GDGCFAD)
action: Super low


----------



## Arshu123 (Jun 2, 2017)

Pics with the Corax outline! Only on one side though...I think the other side is crazier!











On this side, the definition starts to go away on the horns...bummer.


----------



## narad (Jun 2, 2017)

Off to a good start!


----------



## Arshu123 (Jun 2, 2017)

I'm glad you like it!


----------



## Arshu123 (Jun 2, 2017)

To be honest with you guys, I have still asked Tom to find another piece because I am so hard to please! I just can't get over the lack of definition on the horns/neck pickup region and If we could find a piece that consistently had such figuring like that on the body, that would be incredible


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 2, 2017)

that's a great piece of quilt. Honestly, once the dyes/stains get applied it would pop like mad.


----------



## Arshu123 (Jun 2, 2017)

> that's a great piece of quilt. Honestly, once the dyes/stains get applied it would pop like mad.


I know right! The piece is actually ridiculously thick. Like 2.5", so Once Tom Cuts into it next week, we will see if we want It to feature on my build and we will select the absolute best figuring. Mate, since it's so thick, even you could get a chunk out of it and our guitars could be like blood brothers!


----------



## Arshu123 (Jun 2, 2017)

> that's a great piece of quilt. Honestly, once the dyes/stains get applied it would pop like mad.


Since we are having a solid black edge and that lovely black denim flamed maple Elysian, most of the bad figuring should be covered up. hopefully, the pieces that will be revealed when the piece is cut will be much more defined on the horns, although that is not likely at all!


----------



## prlgmnr (Jun 2, 2017)

Arshu123 said:


> squobbins



You what sorry?


----------



## Arshu123 (Jun 2, 2017)

> You what sorry?



Basically... its square bobbins but slanted to be perfectly fitting the fan, like bkp black hawks but better...




I hope that helps


----------



## prlgmnr (Jun 2, 2017)

Now you say it, I feel like I might have already asked and been told that on another thread, I should start paying attention to what's going on here.


----------



## Arshu123 (Jun 2, 2017)

Tom just sent pics of the other side. Which do you think I should go for? Please bear in mind that a book matched set, especially with the huge 16mm/5/8" top, will look drastically different. Tom will actually cut some tops out of the piece next week, that I will post pictures of as soon as I get them, but this is just an idea of what were in for

Side 1:













Side 2:


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 2, 2017)

2 is more consistently figured.


----------



## Arshu123 (Jun 2, 2017)

I like it too


----------



## Arshu123 (Jun 2, 2017)

KnightBrolaire said:


> 2 is more consistently figured.



But will it be as deep and gorgeous with a stain? It looks kind of shallow to me...

However, both sides are pretty nice.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 2, 2017)

Arshu123 said:


> But will it be as deep and gorgeous with a stain? It looks kind of shallow to me...
> 
> However, both sides are pretty nice.


the quilt may not be as deep but once Tom applies stain it'll look excellent.


----------



## Arshu123 (Jun 2, 2017)

I agree that Tom can make any finish look ridiculous, but, I think the top does around 80% of the talking.


----------



## Arshu123 (Jun 2, 2017)

KnightBrolaire said:


> the quilt may not be as deep but once Tom applies stain it'll look excellent.


Just asking, but what are the current specs on your Sauria S8 on order? Could you just paste in the exact spec list you discussed with Tom, as I want to know all of the details


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 2, 2017)

Arshu123 said:


> Just asking, but what are the current specs on your Sauria S8 on order? Could you just paste in the exact spec list you discussed with Tom, as I want to know all of the details


no, they're top secret


----------



## Arshu123 (Jun 2, 2017)

KnightBrolaire said:


> no, they're top secret



PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## Arshu123 (Jun 2, 2017)

KnightBrolaire said:


> no, they're top secret



If you don't tell me I'm telling Tom to postpone my order until you do!!!!!!


----------



## Arshu123 (Jun 2, 2017)

KnightBrolaire said:


> no, they're top secret



Have you actually got a Waghorn guitar on order or are you just saying that? I have a feeling you are trying to sh*t me...


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 2, 2017)

Arshu123 said:


> Have you actually got a Waghorn guitar on order or are you just saying that? I have a feeling you are trying to sh*t me...


I do actually have a guitar on order, just wanted to have a bit of fun.
model: Sauria S
construction: *Neck-Through *
range: 8 string
dexterity: Right-Handed
body construction: *Chambered Body *
scale: Multi-Scale *(28.5-26.5) *
headstock shape: Sauria - Reversed
neck construction: 3-piece
main neck woods: Wenge
secondary neck wood: Bubinga
body wood: *Korina *
body top: *Burr Maple *
fingerboard wood: *Macassar Ebony *
headstock face wood: Match Fingerboard Wood
carved top: *Violin Carve*
neck reinforcement: *Carbon fibre neck reinforcement *
position markers: Metal Hollowpoints (4mm)
inlay material: Aluminium
side dots: 2mm Aluminium Hollowpoints
fret size: *Stainless Medium *
body binding: Faux binding 

neck head binding: *Bound Fingerboard and headstock *
binding material: Plastic binding
binding material other: white
control mounting: Rear Loaded Controls
pickup mounting: Direct Mounted
pickup layout: H - H
bridge pickup model: *Instrumental Pickups SFTY3-8 (TBC)*
neck pickup model: *Instrumental Pickups SFTY3-8 (TBC)*
pickup covers: Default uncovered black bobbins
hardware finish: Chrome
bridge: *ABM 3210 Separate Bridges *
nut type: Bone
machineheads: *Hipshot Closed Gear *
locking machines: Rear Locking
strap buttons: *Dunlop Flush Mount Strap Locks *
vol tone controls: Master Vol + Master Tone
control knobs: Standard Metal Dome
body finish type: Open Pore Satin
body front colour: *Trans colour stain with burst *
body front colour details: sunset burst (red to orange to yellow center)
body rear colour: Natural
neck finish type: Oiled Finish
neck finish colour: Natural
headstock finish type: Open Pore Satin
headstock finish colour: Match body colour
logo style: Modern Logo in Chrome
case: *Other hard case to fit unusual shape *


----------



## Arshu123 (Jun 3, 2017)

Here are my thoughts:

Probably go with 26.5-28", because 2" fans are kind of extreme, IMO.

Why are you going with instrumental pickups on this build? You can get Wood topped Elysian pickups with squobbins fitting the fan for $5 cheaper. + He can match the sound you are looking for and will do a free rewind if you're not happy.

Oh and also, If you change the fan to be 1.5", you can go with the Hipshot fixed multiscale (not the individual saddles which aren't all that great), instead of the ABM. ABM Bridges are good, in my experience, but the Hipshot fixed is the best for multiscale hands down.

Me and Tom's favourite locking tuner is the Gotoh SGL510Z, with the L5 button. Just Thought I'd let you know what Tom preferred.

It should come out sublime. Dare I say even better than mine...


----------



## Arshu123 (Jun 3, 2017)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I do actually have a guitar on order, just wanted to have a bit of fun.
> model: Sauria S
> construction: *Neck-Through*
> range: 8 string
> ...



I am thinking of changing the finish again to:

turquoise denim to turquoise to light blue to dark blue to black.

Something like this:







(Thanks KnightBrolaire)


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 3, 2017)

Arshu123 said:


> Here are my thoughts:
> 
> Probably go with 26.5-28", because 2" fans are kind of extreme, IMO.
> 
> ...


I specced it out a while ago, haven't gotten around to changing anything. The whole reason I want the 2" fan is I already have guitars that cover 28-26.5, so I was looking for something a bit longer on this build. I think I might actually go longer like 29-27.5. I actually like the ABM bridges I have on my overload, same with the SGL510z tuners, I have those on that guitar as well. I have nothing against hipshot, they make great stuff, but it's not a huge deal one way or the other whether I get a hipshot bridge or ABM again.


----------



## Arshu123 (Jun 3, 2017)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I specced it out a while ago, haven't gotten around to changing anything. The whole reason I want the 2" fan is I already have guitars that cover 28-26.5, so I was looking for something a bit longer on this build. I think I might actually go longer like 29-27.5. I actually like the ABM bridges I have on my overload, same with the SGL510z tuners, I have those on that guitar as well. I have nothing against hipshot, they make great stuff, but it's not a huge deal one way or the other whether I get a hipshot bridge or ABM again.



Sure thing man, it's your guitar after all! I was just saying my opinion! 
It should be incredible though, I really love the burst!

Would this be too nosey to ask how much he charged you?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 3, 2017)

Arshu123 said:


> Sure thing man, it's your guitar after all! I was just saying my opinion!
> It should be incredible though, I really love the burst!
> 
> Would this be too nosey to ask how much he charged you?


something like 2800 gbp


----------



## Arshu123 (Jun 3, 2017)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I specced it out a while ago, haven't gotten around to changing anything. The whole reason I want the 2" fan is I already have guitars that cover 28-26.5, so I was looking for something a bit longer on this build. I think I might actually go longer like 29-27.5. I actually like the ABM bridges I have on my overload, same with the SGL510z tuners, I have those on that guitar as well. I have nothing against hipshot, they make great stuff, but it's not a huge deal one way or the other whether I get a hipshot bridge or ABM again.



So are you going for the Elysian pickups? Any fancy inlays? It would be cool if we could share the same quilt top, not to sound weird or anything


----------



## Arshu123 (Jun 3, 2017)

KnightBrolaire said:


> something like 2800 gbp



Sound about right.

Mine was like £3000.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 3, 2017)

Arshu123 said:


> So are you going for the Elysian pickups? Any fancy inlays? It would be cool if we could share the same quilt top, not to sound weird or anything


Yeah i probably will since I already have instrumentals in 2 guitars. I don't like them enough to put them in 3 guitars lol. Just keeping it simple with the inlays, just dot markers. I want the top to be the focal point of the build.


----------



## Arshu123 (Jun 3, 2017)

Me too, but I got luminlays


----------



## Arshu123 (Jun 13, 2017)

Hi Everybody,

Tom recently cut the huge Quilted maple billet into 3 bookmatched thick carved top pieces. He offerred any of the three for me to take.

Top Set 1




Top Set 2





Top Set 3







I am heavily gravitating towards top set 1, because of the defined intricate and consistent popcorn figuring, but still, let me know of your ideas! Do bear in mind, that this isn't the final positioning of the top and I will definitely be changing the side, position and location; this is merely a taste of the sheer beauty this guitar will possess!

More angles of the quilted maple and other Wagporn content to be uploaded soon, and frequently, so stick around!


----------



## feraledge (Jun 13, 2017)

Set 1


----------



## MikeNeal (Jun 13, 2017)

1. No question


----------



## Lemonbaby (Jun 14, 2017)

I'd go with set 2, just because it's more lively towards the edges. The lighter middle stripe will at least be partly covered by the bridge...


----------



## stevexc (Jun 14, 2017)

Agreed on #2, the parts of the quilt that will be most visible look nicest there IMO.


----------



## Walshy (Jun 14, 2017)

One is AAAAA for sure!


----------



## Arshu123 (Jun 14, 2017)

Only 5a's? Wow man. what a great injustice to that piece...


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 14, 2017)

#1


----------



## narad (Jun 14, 2017)

Arshu123 said:


> Only 5a's? Wow man. what a great injustice to that piece...



Yea, we're not in Kiesel territory where, on a scale from 1-10, things get scored from 10-15.


----------



## Arshu123 (Jun 15, 2017)

narad said:


> Yea, we're not in Kiesel territory where, on a scale from 1-10, things get scored from 10-15.


I'm just joking!

It is probably around 5A though...


----------



## dxjxrose (Jun 18, 2017)

gonna be sweet!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arshu123 (Jun 19, 2017)

Thanks! I am really excited!


----------



## Arshu123 (Jun 19, 2017)

Confirmed: we are going for #1!


----------



## Arshu123 (Dec 11, 2017)

Okay guys, it has been a while.

I have the shape sorted and some more pictures of the carve top we will be using:

https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipOKAnApMhnwSzl8k5_y2W4PbBx6SOLH4Exbtws8

https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipNNSTOoOx2zb8DCSrDlK-ZVjeT_NybjyY2HcO7P

https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipPDwpTvwhG_vBB9u5CKLMFCfCF_CSCUPSeNQ_ma

I love the shape we have gone for; it is a corax, but with the horns sharpened, giving it a much more unforgiving, metal look, something which i adore. I have changed quite a lot on the guitar, including the 7 piece neck to a 5 piece wenge/pupleheart/indian rosewood/purpleheart/wenge neck and the scale to 25.5-27. I have also essentially simplified everything else like the controls as i want the guitar to be very versatile and well versed in any genre. I am going for a pair of Elysian Hellfire Custom pickups with black dyed flamed maple bobbins and slanted to match the scale of the guitar. The flamed maple can be seen here:

https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipPGnqbNey6IaHMpZBhlDghSX0VA565c8xcZSSkG

Finally, I have removed the purple from the finish and stuck with a turquoise to dark blue to solid black burst, kind of copying this skervesen shown below:

https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipOJhZaEOsbDyylLSXnVoS3MgenQapCRGrZa7ide

Imagine that on top of some nice 5A quilted maple and an arched top. Gorgeous.

Anyway, thanks for sticking around, the build process will be starting very shortly and more pics will follow!


----------



## Arshu123 (Dec 11, 2017)

Hah, forgot the pics didn't upload! Here they are again, in the same order as above.


----------



## Arshu123 (Dec 13, 2017)

Also, what headstock should i go for? I was thinking of a 4x3 jackson style, but a reversed inline corax is also a possibility. Or any other designs. Please post pictures.


----------



## pott (Dec 19, 2017)

It's a bad idea for anyone to advise people what do on a custom guitar:
* you're investing several thousand dollars/pounds into YOUR design. If you're not 100% sure of what you want, spend some time doing the research/mock-ups
* if people give you advise you follow, and end-up regretting it, this could lead to some uncomfortable situations

So go through the Waghorn gallery, see what headstock they offer and picture your own mental model, or actual mock-up, of your guitar.
It's your money, your axe, your custom experience.


----------



## Arshu123 (Dec 19, 2017)

pott said:


> It's a bad idea for anyone to advise people what do on a custom guitar:
> * you're investing several thousand dollars/pounds into YOUR design. If you're not 100% sure of what you want, spend some time doing the research/mock-ups
> * if people give you advise you follow, and end-up regretting it, this could lead to some uncomfortable situations
> 
> ...



Will do man, thanks.


----------



## Arshu123 (Dec 22, 2017)

I have been given a choice between 2 tops and I am torn:

Top A:












Top B:









You guys have all seen top A, but it is top B that is making things difficult for me to choose. Let me know what you think. Top A is the same one that I have been planning to use for the past few months. Top A seems to have stronger figure, but it isn't as consistent, however, it can be seen as unique as it starts off as long tubes then goes to popcorn quilt and ends at a faint blister at the horns. Top B is hard to describe as it is very consistent yet the quilt seems to fade and not be as pronounced in some areas other than others. Please try and help me out


----------



## feraledge (Dec 23, 2017)

Both are great. I personally prefer the topo map vibe in A, though it's a shame the cool shit going on around the neck pocket is getting axed.


----------



## Arshu123 (Dec 23, 2017)

I don't think there was anything cool in the neck pocket. Oh crap. It looks like a lion.


----------



## lewis (Dec 23, 2017)

Arshu123 said:


> I don't think there was anything cool in the neck pocket. Oh crap. It looks like a lion.



this was the beast i tried out 










was killer.


----------



## Arshu123 (Dec 23, 2017)

Bro, all Waghorns are. that particular one had crazy low action and played like butter, but it had immensely heavy wood choices and only a bridge pickup. I just love the Corax design so much and I think it looks even better with the pointed horns. You should totally get Tom to build you a 14 string corax/sauria. I mean, if the guy can handle a 9 string then...


----------



## Arshu123 (Dec 23, 2017)

Revised design + headstock with straight string pull:


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 23, 2017)

Top A gets my vote.


----------



## Arshu123 (Dec 23, 2017)

Crap. Fretboards.





Brazilian Rosewood?
Or...
Jet black ebony?
Or...
Ziricote? 

These are my 3 options and i am genuinely clueless.


----------



## Blytheryn (Dec 24, 2017)

Arshu123 said:


> Crap. Fretboards.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ebony. Always ebony.


----------



## Arshu123 (Dec 24, 2017)

Blytheryn said:


> Ebony. Always ebony.


My man.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 25, 2017)

Ziricote but it depends on the piece. Any pictures? I like ebony for a more simplistic look but Ziricote is my jam and looks awesome.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 25, 2017)

Ebony. Keep the top as the focal point. Ziricote and rosewood will draw attention away from the top.


----------



## Arshu123 (Dec 25, 2017)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Ebony. Keep the top as the focal point. Ziricote and rosewood will draw attention away from the top.


Yes i fully agree with this. Plus a nice jet black piece of indian ebony is sure to make the guitar retain its price better over the years. Also, i like the look of all blacked out hardware.


----------



## Arshu123 (Dec 29, 2017)

More Pictures of Top B:








I am still choosing, but the start of the build is about a week away, so...


----------



## Pikka Bird (Dec 29, 2017)

Top B all day, every day. I always prefer big waves over tight ones.


----------



## Lemonbaby (Dec 29, 2017)

Top A is really nice. DIdn't want to make it too easy for you... 



KnightBrolaire said:


> Ebony. Keep the top as the focal point. Ziricote and rosewood will draw attention away from the top.


This - go Ebony!


----------



## Arshu123 (Dec 29, 2017)

Lemonbaby said:


> Top A is really nice. DIdn't want to make it too easy for you...
> 
> 
> This - go Ebony!


Too late now, I went with top B
As much as people advised against it, I love the broad figure and there is virtually no figure dropout, unlike top A which had a lot, meaning I am promised a nice Top. It has a little bit of an amber colour to it but I am not too phased as greens and blues will only become warmer looking

For fretboards...I went with African Blackwood

No in all seriousness, African blackwood looks like ebony, but sounds like Brazilian rosewood, i think it will pair nicely with the Swamp Ash and 1/2" thick maple arched top (yes its a little thinner now, but we will only be leaving 1/8" of quilt on the edges so it should look similar i guess)


----------



## Arshu123 (Dec 30, 2017)

I have settled on a top:









I love it


I have also changed and finalised the specs which I will write below:

Corax Shape with pointed horns
7 string multiscale
25.5-26.5 scale
Swamp Ash Body
Neck through 5 pieces Wenge/Bubinga/Indian rosewood/Bubinga/Wenge 
5a+ Quilted maple Carve top w/ deep horn scallops
Matching 5a quilted maple headstock cover
African Blackwood Fretboard
Elysian trans-black 5a+ flame maple H-H pickups w/ black pole pieces
Gotoh 510 rear locking tuners, L5 buttons w/ matte black finish
Hipshot hardtail multiscale bridge
Blank fretboard with Ocean themed inlay on 11-12-13th frets
Black surrounded blue luminlay side dots
24 stainless steel jumbo frets
Turquoise->blue->black colour scheme
Gloss front, Open pore satin wings, flat satin on Neck through portion
Ivoroid binding on body and headstock
Highly flamed maple binding on fretboard
Hand cut compensated white Graphtech Tusq Nut
5a+ quilted maple control cavity cover with amber denim finish enhancing grain, held with magnets+ thumb notch
Spoke wheel truss rod adjustment in fretboard between 20-21 frets
5-way selector, volume with coil split, blower switch, tone knob with bypass (ala Misha Mansoor sig)

The body and neck woods will be ordered in the next few days, I will keep you all posted


----------



## Arshu123 (Jan 15, 2018)

My inlay:






The concept was to make a landscape inlay that incorporated fret markers and Tom hit it out of the park. The stars will be White pearl. The moon will be white pearl but painted similar to the earth inlay that Tom also did. The water and reflections will be genuine abalone. Can you see the Gemini constellation in the 7-9 frets. I was born in may... (*hint *hint)

Also, The final iteration of the head stock:


----------



## lewis (Jan 15, 2018)

Arshu123 said:


> My inlay:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


holy crap I cannot wait to see that Inlay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jan 15, 2018)

Gosh darn that's cool


----------



## Arshu123 (Jan 15, 2018)

lewis said:


> holy crap I cannot wait to see that Inlay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





BlackMastodon said:


> Gosh darn that's cool


Isn't it? It looks incredible as it is right now, but I cannot imagine how immensely breathtaking it will be on a black African Blackwood background with the super realistic painted pearl moon. If you look at the Waghorn Sauria S7 earth inlay (below) you can see the style in which he will do it. The abalone water will add some nice depth and watery colours to the water reflections and the Gemini constellation (my star sign) on the 7-9th frets couldn't be any more perfect, yet subtle. You can make out the 2 brothers holding hands, but the unconnected dots leaves it a mystery to some. My favourite thing about the whole inlay is how it picks out fret positions while staying true to the landscape and not making it look forced. Tom is truly a master at what he does and I cannot recommend him any more highly at this stage, even though the guitar is only at it's conception.


----------



## odibrom (Jan 15, 2018)

nice... India and Tibet at the center... cool...


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jan 15, 2018)

Tom's work always blows me away, love seeing Waghorn builds on here!


----------



## Arshu123 (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## Might-is-Right (Feb 14, 2018)

Very cool to find this thread. I am currently waiting on my Waghorn as well, good to see Tom getting some love on this forum.


----------



## Deegatron (Feb 14, 2018)

OOOOOOO.... that inlay got me squirming....
very nice....


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Feb 15, 2018)

Arshu123 said:


> 25.5-26.5 scale
> 
> African Blackwood Fretboard
> 
> ...


----------



## Arshu123 (May 26, 2018)

Hey guys, it has been a while

My build is shaping up really nicely as you can see from these pictures!













It's still a bit rough around the edges, but she is looking like a monster!

Still waiting on the blackwood fretboard, but when it gets here, we'll be in business


----------



## neun Arme (May 27, 2018)

I think this is going to look awesome.


----------



## Arshu123 (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## pott (Jan 21, 2019)

Few do inlays quite like Tom  Super nice!


----------



## Arshu123 (Jan 24, 2019)

That top tho?!?


----------



## ChampagneCharlie (Jun 10, 2019)

How's the build coming along Arshu123? I've got a Waghorn on order so dying to see how this turned out


----------



## Arshu123 (Jun 10, 2019)

Wayne Hay said:


> How's the build coming along Arshu123? I've got a Waghorn on order so dying to see how this turned out


Yeah its going great! I have some more pics too. It's still in progress even after 2 years, but I'm sure Tom is cooking up something special so I will let the man do his work in peace!


----------



## ChampagneCharlie (Jun 10, 2019)

Looking great dude - great inspiration for my build!


----------



## Bunkatronic (Jun 10, 2019)

Arshu123 said:


> Yeah its going great! I have some more pics too. It's still in progress even after 2 years, but I'm sure Tom is cooking up something special so I will let the man do his work in peace!



it's looking incredible, is 2 years a relatively normal time to wait for a build like this?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 10, 2019)

Bunkatronic said:


> it's looking incredible, is 2 years a relatively normal time to wait for a build like this?


yep. I've been waiting over a year and a half and my build isn't as far along as this one.


----------



## Defyantly (Jun 11, 2019)

Man you have the patience of a monk! But all aside that is a beautiful guitar!


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jun 11, 2019)

The stain and the inlay is awesome! 

Toms wait times must have gone up a good bit recently. It will make the wait easier knowing you are going to get an incredible instrument at the end.


----------



## Arshu123 (Jun 13, 2019)

Lorcan Ward said:


> The stain and the inlay is awesome!
> 
> Toms wait times must have gone up a good bit recently. It will make the wait easier knowing you are going to get an incredible instrument at the end.


Thanks! I thought I was really onto something with the night ocean theme - guess I was right!

Definitely. Always looking at the light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## Arshu123 (Dec 7, 2019)

Its finally complete! Its been 952 days (or 2 years and 7 months), but its finally done! I'm soooo excited!

Here are some pics: (Doesn't she look mean?)








The specs:

'Pointier' Corax w/ sloped top, 7 String, 5-piece neck-through construction (Wenge-purpleheart-Indian Rosewood-purpleheart-wenge).

5A quilted maple top w/ custom burst

African Blackwood Fretboard w/ custom designed inlay

Carbon fibre neck reinforcement

Luminlay Glow-In-The-Dark side dots

Jescar stainless steel Jumbo Frets

body, neck and headstock binding: Ivoroid

Instrumental satin black Decomp Set

Black Ibanez Lo-pro edge 7 Tremolo

Gotoh SGS510Z-MGT rear locking machines

Black Dunlop standard strap locks

Gloss Front, Flat Satin back/sides

Tremol-no

Quilted maple Cavity covers

All that is left is for me to get it in my hands!


----------



## JimF (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## Jarmake (Dec 8, 2019)

952 DAYS! Yikes!

At least it's one gorgeous mofo! And I bet it was worth the wait...


----------



## guitaardvark (Dec 8, 2019)

Arshu123 said:


> Its finally complete! Its been 952 days (or 2 years and 7 months), but its finally done! I'm soooo excited!
> 
> Here are some pics: (Doesn't she look mean?)
> 
> ...


This is beautiful. Just out of curiosity: why go with a trem + tremol-no rather than just a hardtail?


----------



## Arshu123 (Dec 8, 2019)

guitaardvark said:


> This is beautiful. Just out of curiosity: why go with a trem + tremol-no rather than just a hardtail?


Because then I can choose when I want to have a trem and when i don't

A tremol-no lets you use the trem as normal as well as allowing you to block it off when you want to change tunings e.g. when you are changing tunings to play a song where you don't need a trem. It just adds versatility to the guitar + i think a Floyd just looks badass haha


----------

